# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Roemer Kidfix - kako odvojiti naslon od podnožja?

## Anemona

Ne mogu pronaći upute, mada kad gledam na internetu isto nisam našla.

Dijete ima 26 kg i visoko je preko 130 cm, imamo 2 AS. Na ovoj bih željela odvojiti naslon od boostera, za domaće relacije u krugu par km, kad nanašamo više puta dnevno AS iz jednog automobila u drugi. 
Sigurna sam da se to može, ali zaboravila sam kako.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Znam da se AS "polegne" i što dalje?

----------


## spajalica

koliko se ja sjecam ovako na pamet, kad polegnes sa strane ima kao neki saraf koji trebas izvaditi i onda se on rastavi na dva dijela. to sto ja nazvah saraf nalazi se na onom spoju. ne znam da li sam ti imalo pomogla, ali kad pogledas vidjet ces i sama. dosta je jednostavno. ako ne bi islo, ili ako ti neko drugi ne pomogne, posalji mi na pp mail, pa cu ja poslikati svaki korak.

----------


## Anemona

Hvala spajalice, pogledati ću kad dođem doma. Nisam baš sigurna da sam vidjela nešto takvo, ali možda uspijem. (Motorkom). :Laughing:

----------


## spajalica

ma onaj saraf sam glupo rekla, vidjet ces, znaci na spoju sa strane ima nesto sto mozes zakrenuti i izvaditi. onda se sjedalica bez frke rastavi.

sad mi je krivo sto sam nekidan izvadila sjedalice, jer sam ih ostavila sestri i ljenosti teska li si nisam ih vratila. jer bi ti sad vec poslikala i dala link kako. ovako moras cekati ako ne uspijes dok dodjem doma.

----------

